# Super Dark Wood Graining



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

This project is fairly straight forward, a simple oak in a dark color. I'm doing the stringers and the curvy whosiewhatsit to match the stair treads and risers which were red oak stained black.

I'm starting with a fairly dark basecoat.









The stairs are pretty dirty, but you can see how close the first step is already on the stringer. I'm using glaze,tube acrylic black and micaceous oxide.









The stuff I'm using. I'm not going too crazy with the tools, using a chip brush pretty much flat to the surface for a rougher appearance.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Continuing with alternate strips. 

























I'm not being too exact with the graining as it will be very dark when completed

The second step will be an oil glaze,maybe just straight up black. We'll see.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks awesome. 

What are you using to create your grain, are you using the rocker? 

Oil glaze? Not familiar with the faux effects stuff.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> What are you using to create your grain, are you using the rocker?
> 
> Oil glaze? Not familiar with the faux effects stuff.


I'm not using the rocker as much as I thought I would, mostly on the stringers. Mostly I'm using a chip brush and a rubber comb. I'll post the oil glaze stuff from the jobsite tomorrow .


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

These are the tools I use for the graining.










This is the Been Moore Alkyd Glaze I use. I mix up tube oils,those two there have been around a while. It just takes a little tube oil with the glaze and mineral spirits. I mash up the tube oil and glaze using a chip brush and then add mineral spirits until it is the right consistency.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

That's quite awesome making the individual boards. I see you're taping over the sections that have already been grained. How soon can you apply the tape?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe a couple hours. But I don't tamp that tape down very much.


----------



## Wareaglerebel (Jun 26, 2017)

I would love to see a vid of your technique. I have a project I am about to start. Fiberglass french doors on a lake house. I believe that is very close to what my customer wants. Though from my research in my area where we see 8 monthes of 80°+ temps with much of that in the 80% humidity range with spring and fall seeing days with 35-40° mornings and 70-80° afternoons, that oil glazes can end up to rigid. I would love to see how you get the great looking graining without the rocker.


----------



## kmmy2727 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wareaglerebel said:


> I would love to see a vid of your technique. I have a project I am about to start. Fiberglass french doors on a lake house. I believe that is very close to what my customer wants. Though from my research in my area where we see 8 monthes of 80°+ temps with much of that in the 80% humidity range with spring and fall seeing days with 35-40° mornings and 70-80° afternoons, that oil glazes can end up to rigid. I would love to see how you get the great looking graining without the rocker.


I think you already did this project,sorry I missed this post. I might make a idea someday,idk.


----------

